# MySQL 8.0 or previous for FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE i386 ?



## pierofp (May 12, 2020)

Can someone help me to suggests suitably MySQL version ?


----------



## SirDice (May 12, 2020)

The default is MySQL 5.6, so you should use that.


----------



## richardtoohey2 (May 12, 2020)

/usr/ports/UPDATING says 5.7?

20190701:
  AFFECTS: users of databases/mysql56-(server|client)
  AUTHOR: ale@FreeBSD.org

  The default MySQL version has been updated from 5.6 to 5.7.

  If you compile your own ports you may keep 5.6 as the default version by
  adding the following lines to your /etc/make.conf file:

  #
  # Keep MySQL 5.6 as default version
  #
  DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=mysql=5.6

Or is that something different?

Personally I'm still on MySQL 5.6 for most things but it's EOL I think February 2021.


----------



## SirDice (May 12, 2020)

richardtoohey2 said:


> /usr/ports/UPDATING says 5.7?


Oh, oops. You are correct. I got thrown off because I have 5.6 set as default for a client. 

In any case, I would suggest using packages and sticking to the defaults. Especially for new users.


----------



## richardtoohey2 (May 12, 2020)

Agreed - 5.7 is a good default and install via packages (just used the ports snippet because it announced the default being changed but wasn't sure about its scope - just ports or wider?)

I've been a bit stuck on MySQL 5.6 because of this issue: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...lines-exhaust-ram-and-swap.72733/#post-443163

8.0.x has some interesting features like table-level encryption and automatic upgrades.

So unless you _need_ something in 5.6 or 8.0 - 5.7 is it and there's plenty of documentation and support on the internet etc. and it looks like EOL is October 2023 so plenty of time.


----------



## Zvoni (May 12, 2020)

Agree with 5.7
Regarding 8.0 in general: Does anyone know the current state if available connectors have been upgraded to the new standard authentication-plugin?
With the Jump from 5.7 to 8.0, MySQL changed the standard authentication-plugin for new users from "mysql_native_password" to "sha256_something", and i know that a lot of people had trouble with that.
Another change from 5.7 to 8.0 were new keywords (e.g. in 5.7 "groups" was not a keyword, in 8.0 it is --> notice the "s" as in plural), which caused working software to break (i myself had that problem. Our Software-Provider solved it by escaping the keyword)


----------

